# Injections (Given at the Same Time)



## Sphilps (Aug 11, 2011)

Question for anyone with ED coding experience-

During a visit to the ER, a patient is given:

Morphine IVP @ 1030
Zofran IVP @ 1030

With these both being given at the same time, would you still charge a 96374 & 96375?

I realize that when 2 IM's are given at the same time, usually you will see something stating they were combined and you would only get 1 96372. 

But I am at a wall trying to figure out when 2 IVP's are given at the same time. 
Any example I have find always lists the medications being given even minutes apart.

Thanks so much for any thoughts!!!!!!


----------



## Mojo (Aug 11, 2011)

Best practice is to give Zofran over 2-5 minutes and Morphine 1mg/min and we wouldn't have these coding dilemmas. 

When different drugs are pushed, there is no time requirement of a minimum of 30 minutes between each push.  If the IVP was the initial service, I would code 96374 and 96375.


----------

